
As Readers Flee, Gawker Backtracks on Big Redesign - abrudtkuhl
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/02/long-live-blogs-as-readers-flee-gawker-backtracks-on-big-redesign/70902/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AtlanticScienceAndTechnology+%28Technology+%3A+The+Atlantic%29
======
jasonlynes
it's a shame design and code gets judged based on the almighty pageview. can't
fewer pageviews be better for users? they're certainly worse for advertisers,
who still rely on this old stupid metric. sites like gawker are slaves to it.
how else can we measure the success of a site, in a way that measures quality
for the user and quality for the advertiser?

